# Internetzugriff auf mein home NAS



## Speedy181279 (9. August 2011)

Hallo!
Ich habe zuhause ein Netzwerk in dem ein Nas (Zyxel 210) dran hängt, da ich auf diesem auch daten drauf habe , auf die es nicht schlecht wäre übers internet drauf zuzugreifen , nun meine frage, welche möglichkeiten gibt es hierzu?
Ich kenne die möglichkeit per dyndns.com (mittlerweile glaub ich kostenpflichtig) und einem programm das meine ip übermittelt einen zugriff zu ermöglichen, allerdings soviel ich noch weis muss hierzu das programm auf einem rechner sein.
das wieder rum möchte ich nicht, das nas oder meinetwegen mein wlan router soll dies zuverlässig von sich aus machen das ich letztendlich übers internet nur noch eine feste addy eingeben muss und dann lande ich automatisch auf meinem nas. 
bin dankbar über jede hilfe  ( seiten die auf deutsch sind wären hilfreicher ^^)

mfg


----------



## LzW827 (9. August 2011)

Du hast also einen ZyXel NSA 210, ja? Was hast du als Router?
Die Fritz Boxen haben seit längerem die Funktion das du dort eine DynDNS Adresse, die du dir angelegt hast, eintragen kannst. Ich denke andere Router bieten das auch. Der Vorteil ist dass dann der Router die IP-Aktualisierung übernimmt. Dann musst du noch ein Portforwarding im Router machen, wo halt deine NAS Adresse drinsteht. Das Gerät hat FTP wenn ich das richtig sehe, also Forwarding auf IP soundso und Port 21.
Falls du den FTP dann wie ein Netzlaufwerk nutzen willst nimm Netdrive.

Vielleicht ist das hier was, habs mir nich näher angesehen: dyndnsfree.de.
Ich persönlich hab mir vor gar nicht langer Zeit bei DynDNS eine Adresse eingerichtet, also würd ichs da auf jeden Fall versuchen.

MfG


----------



## Hyper1on (10. August 2011)

Als Alternative zu DynDNS gibt es auch noch no-ip.com funktioniert genauso und laesst sich auf den FritzBoxen auch genauso leicht einrichten. 

Soweit ich mich erinnere gab es aber auch fuer das NS210 die Moeglichkeit direkt einen DynDNS Eintrag vorzunehmen, dazu war entweder schon was auf dem Geraet vorinstalliert oder es gab ein Paket zur nachtraeglichen Installation.


----------



## Speedy181279 (10. August 2011)

joa also ich habe das zyxel nas 210 und einen smc router beide bieten die möglichkeit an nee addy einzugeben, allerdings beide geräte bieten die dyndns.com als address auswahl.
desweiteren habe ich mir einen account bei dyndns.com gemacht und einen hosteingerichtet, allerdings wenn ich die addresse dann eingebe , bricht der firefox ab weil keine antwort erscheint, und wenn ich schaue was als letzte upgedatete ip addresse eingetragen ist, ist das glaub ich die wo ich hatte beim erstellen.

also an ftp hab ich in meinem fall wenniger gedacht ( momentan auch noch deaktiviert ) dachte ich kann über die dyndns einfach auf das webinterface von dem nas zugreifen.

was mach ich also falsch?

lg


----------



## LzW827 (10. August 2011)

Hast du ein Portforwarding im Router eingestellt?
Wenn nicht, dann ist die sache klar. 
Desweiteren könntest du evtl. ein Portforwarding mit der ip-adresse deines NAS und port 80 für webserver machen, das könnte funktionieren.
Allerdings solltest du dann dein webinterface mit passwort schützen, denn sonst kann da jeder drauf.

MfG

Edit:Frage, wo hast du dyndns eingestellt? Ich würds im Router machen, weil der schlussendlich die schnittstelle zum web ist.


----------



## Speedy181279 (10. August 2011)

protforwarding hab ich noch nicht gemacht ... wusste nicht das ich das machen musste werd ich am wochenende gleich mal schauen... habe mir jetzt mal das freedyndns ding s angeschaut und das ist sehr gut da es auf deutsch ist .
allerdings bisher nur getestet  mit diesem client getestet.

mein problem wo ich denke was auftauchen wird ist das ich weder bei meinem smc router noch bei meinem nas die addresse auswählen kann sondern vorgegeben habe dieses komische noip und dyndns.com wobei ich mit diesen nicht klar komme... kann ich in meinem router irgendwie einstellen das ich nee eigene addresse eingeben kann wo er die ip aktualiesieren kann?.

kann man auf dem nas so nee client software installieren? ( dieser client der die ip mit dem dyndnsfree.de updatet?

lg


----------



## LzW827 (10. August 2011)

also als erstes: Das Portforwarding muss sein, denn du musst den leuten ja erlauben können darauf zuzugreifen. Der Router muss wissen auf welches interne Gerät er Anfragen leiten soll. In deinem fall auf den nas.

Also ich hab jetz ma irgendein smc router genommen.weiss ja nicht welchen du hast.
Ich schreib mal was man da einstellen muss, hoffe du hast das gleiche menü:
Menü:erweiterte Konfiguration
Untermenü: DDNS
Dynamic DNS:Enable
DDNS-Service: DynDns.org->Wenn du hier was anderes einstellen willst, kannste halt nur das nehmen, was da ist.
Domain-Name: die Domäne die du dir bei dyndns.com eingerichtet hast.
Username/Email: dein Account
password:dein passwort
Server IP: Die IP deines NAS
Server Type: Web Server-> Häkchen bei Port 80 setzen(Das ist die Portweiterleitung,Portfreigabe,Portforwarding)

So wird es funktionieren.
Dein Router sollte jetzt automatisch seine aktuelle IP-Adresse an dyndns funken.

Da ich selbst ne FritzBox habe kann ich dir nicht sagen, ob du noch andere DDNS Anbieter angeben kannst, aber wohl eher nicht.
Das geht übrigens in der FritzBox
Damit wären wir jetzt auf einem Stand.

MfG

Edit:diese verdammten grinsIcons


----------



## Speedy181279 (10. August 2011)

oki danke ich werde es am samstag mal versuchen, den da bin ich erst wieder zuhause.... sollten noch fragen sein ... werde ich mich nochmal melden ... 

thx erstmal für die rasche hilfe

mfg


----------



## Jimini (12. August 2011)

Vielleicht gibt es für das NAS selber auch entsprechende DynDNS-Plugins - oder du lässt so ein Tool einfach halbwegs regelmäßig auf einem deiner Rechner laufen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Speedy181279 (13. August 2011)

habe die daten jetzt mal alle so eingetragen.
das einzige was ich bisher noch nicht gefunden habe in meinem smc ist das mit :

Server IP: Die IP deines NAS
Server Type: Web Server-> Häkchen bei Port 80 setzen(Das ist die Portweiterleitung,Portfreigabe,Portforwarding)

Wo trage ich das ein? also in welchem menü punkt steht das drin?
mfg


----------



## LzW827 (13. August 2011)

Da ich leider nicht weiß, wie dein Menü aussieht bzw, welchen Router du hast musst du mal in das Handbuch unter DDNS oder so gucken, oder poste mal den Typ, vielleicht find ich noch n Handbuch im Netz.

MfG


----------



## Speedy181279 (13. August 2011)

ich glaube es gefunden zu haben und zwar unter "virtual server", inswischen scheine ich das auch hinbekommen zu haben mit der dyndns, und im moment ist mein nas auch über das internet erreichbar  um auf nummer sicher zu gehen teste ich das mal ausserhalb meines netzwerks übers internet direkt.
erstmal vielen dank für die hilfe, hoffentlich brauch ich keine mehr


----------



## LzW827 (13. August 2011)

Kein Problem. Denk ans passwort wenn das nicht sowieso schon eingestellt ist.


----------



## nobby35 (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe das Problem, dass ich bei meinem Zyxel Wlan Modem 200 einfach nicht die einstellungen finde um über das Internet darauf zugreifen zu können.
Ich habe mir einen Host bei no-ip.com geholt und möchte nun auf meinen Medion NAS Server86517  von einem xbeliebigen Rechner zugreifen können.

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich jetzt auch einen Host bei Dyn.com komme aber nur auf meinen Router. 
Kann mir den keiner weiterhelfen?

Da ich ziemlich ahnungslos bin, wäre es schön wenn mir einer von Euch kompenten Jungs helfen könntet.

Danke im Vorraus

MfG
Norbert


----------

